
Cool Clojure functions (2014) - MosheZada
http://daveyarwood.github.io/2014/07/30/20-cool-clojure-functions/
======
sdegutis
Most times that I thought I needed `mapcat`, it turned out using `for` was
nicer and more flexible:

    
    
        (for [person people
              parent (:parents person)]
          (:name parent))

